# Magical ticks and fleas



## Air conditioning (Sep 8, 2021)

by the all knowing words of my grandma. It doesn’t matter where you got your rats, they will always have diseases and fleas. I’m convinced she thinks that rats just magically manifest diseases on their bodies lmao. I keep telling her that I’m not just picking up a rat from a random sewer but apparently it doesn’t matter.


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

Yeah I find that the preduciced comments come from people that have never even met a rat.Whereas the one that have always say something positive like “ they’re so sweet,clean,intelligent etc”At work,my clients find it fascinating that I keep rats and always ask me about them.There’s a sheltered accommodation that I go into and my elderly clients in there want me to take the rats in for a show and tell.I will wait til COVID is over then I will ask the manager if i can do it.


----------

